# 2014 Elite Energy 32



## Theduckhunter13 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wanted to report I shot the new Elite Energy 32 yesterday and WOW! I shot the Energy 35 about a week ago and while it was super sweet I just didn't think I'd like the 35 inch axle to axle length for hunting. It honestly seemed like it was a 50 inch axle to axle length for some reason. The 32 is absolutely perfect though. Now I have not bought anything other than Mathews in my career but shooting this bow has made my decision. As soon as I can scrape some xtra cash up I will be purchasing this bow! Absolutely ZERO hand shock, very well balanced, extremely quiet, SOLID back wall, draw cycle very smooth, and reasonably fast for a bow that is not a speed bow. I would highly recommend trying this bow out if you're thinking about getting a new 2014 bow. Might want to wait to see what bowtech comes out with but this bow is miles ahead of the Creed XS and for the price tag on the new hoyt I'd rather go with the elite!


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 16, 2013)

Id try Obsessions line up before you make any decisions.


----------



## Tracker1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hard to go wrong with Elite. I picked up my 32 a few weeks ago and have absolutely loved it! Quite, fast, dead in the hand and a solid wall.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know a local dealer for obsession bows but would like to shoot one definitely before making a purchase. I have seen a lot of people talking good things about their lineup on here. It would have to be something great to beat that Energy though...... Super sweet bow!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 17, 2013)

Can't wait to get my hands on one. Thinkin it may be my first now bow purchase in a couple years. 


How does it compare to other Elite bows? I've got a GT500 now


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Nov 18, 2013)

My local bow shop just became an Elite dealer this year. I had never shot them until they picked up the dealership so I've never shot the GT500. Just comparing them to last years lineup I can say I think they are better. I am not saying they are head over heels amazingly better or anything but yes better. The hunter/answer from last year were great bows but the Energy 32 I believe is better balanced. By that I mean you can hold it straight out(without drawing) and it just hangs there straight up and down. Not top heavy in the least or tilt to any side. The Energy is more "dead in the hand" after the shot than the answer/hunter. Absolutely MINIMAL hand shock if any. I can't honestly say there is NONE because every bow will have a little but it is extremely minimal. It is quiet but I don't think it is more or less quiet than the hunter/answer so about the same. I don't know about speed I'd have to check the spreadsheet for IBO's. All around it is a sweet bow and I'll definitely be buying one in the future! Hope this helps!


----------



## ALB (Nov 26, 2013)

I shot the Elite 32. WOW! I could not believe the difference between it and my older Hoyt. 
Anybody know disadvantages with these new cams? These things are so smooth and you can hold them back all day. There has to be a disadvantage to these.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Nov 26, 2013)

ALB said:


> I shot the Elite 32. WOW! I could not believe the difference between it and my older Hoyt.
> Anybody know disadvantages with these new cams? These things are so smooth and you can hold them back all day. There has to be a disadvantage to these.



Haha there has to be right!? My dad and I went to the local shop just to get some scent free soap a few days ago and I told him he has to shoot the new Elite while we're there. He shoots the Hoyt carbon element and thinks Hoyt hung the moon but said alright I'll shoot it with a smirk. I fully expected him to shoot it and then list off 10 things that don't compare to his element. He drew it back shot it twice and said well crap looks like I'm no longer gonna be shooting a hoyt! Went back the next day and traded in the hoyt for it! Never thought I'd see that day! It's gonna be spring before I can get a new bow and I'd like to try the obsession line before making the decision but it's gonna take a lot to beat it!


----------



## Tracker1 (Nov 26, 2013)

ALB said:


> I shot the Elite 32. WOW! I could not believe the difference between it and my older Hoyt.
> Anybody know disadvantages with these new cams? These things are so smooth and you can hold them back all day. There has to be a disadvantage to these.



No "disadvantage" that I've seen or heard of. Depending on how ya look at it, they made a smoother Answer or a faster Hunter!

No bow anywhere, ever, even a carbon bow, is as dead in your hand as the 35!


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was very impressed with the E35 I shot....this coming from a die hard Hoyt shooter with a couple carbon bows.  I just can't pull myself from a bow with a yoke system from a tuning standpoint.  But it did feel good.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 26, 2013)

The E35 is ridiculously dead in the hand. I literally could not feel the shot with my bow hand. Amazing. 
Very quiet, and pretty quick, although I didn't chrono it. 
Sure is making me want a new bow, but I'll stick with the Mathews for now.


----------



## Tracker1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Come on Kris, it's time for a change.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Nov 28, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> The E35 is ridiculously dead in the hand. I literally could not feel the shot with my bow hand. Amazing.
> Very quiet, and pretty quick, although I didn't chrono it.
> Sure is making me want a new bow, but I'll stick with the Mathews for now.



Which Mathews are ya shooting if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## clark22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> I don't know a local dealer for obsession bows but would like to shoot one definitely before making a purchase. I have seen a lot of people talking good things about their lineup on here. It would have to be something great to beat that Energy though...... Super sweet bow!



That's because they are promoting obsession bows and BOF! Elite bows to me are the best on the market,I will be changing from mathews to ELITE soon.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 1, 2013)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> I don't know a local dealer for obsession bows but would like to shoot one definitely before making a purchase. I have seen a lot of people talking good things about their lineup on here. It would have to be something great to beat that Energy though...... Super sweet bow!



I know it's a little piece from Albany but make the drive over to Douglas and you can shoot the Energy vs Obsession, Hoyt, PSE, and Bowtech bows. We've got them all in stock!


----------



## MadThwacker (Dec 2, 2013)

C Cape said:


> I know it's a little piece from Albany but make the drive over to Douglas and you can shoot the Energy vs Obsession, Hoyt, PSE, and Bowtech bows. We've got them all in stock!



Chris, I'll be coming over one day before long to try out a few.  I've read alot about the Energy 32 and I'm looking forward to shooting it.  Always been a PSE man, but the reviews I've read on it really have me interested.


----------



## Tracker1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 2, 2013)

Tracker1 said:


> Bump



You changed, but still got left behind.  Darn it!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 4, 2013)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> Which Mathews are ya shooting if you don't mind me asking?



I'm shooting a drenalin ld. Never shot a bow that made me think about buying another until the 35. My bow has lasted 5 years already...


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 4, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> I'm shooting a drenalin ld. Never shot a bow that made me think about buying another until the 35. My bow has lasted 5 years already...



Sweet! I'm a Mathews shooter myself and always have been since my first bow (Mathews FX). This is the year for the switch though as soon as I can get some money up! All my money is currently going towards my wedding so won't be able to afford the string loop to go on a new bow til this spring.....


----------



## JC280 (Dec 6, 2013)

I spent some time the other day shooting the E35. It really shot well. I would have to do some arrow tuning at my DL before I purchased one. Want to be sure that it will tune good at 30". I'm not fighting to get a bow to tune.


----------



## Tracker1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tuning won't be an issue for you with the 35. I'm a 29.5" DL. I'm shooting a 400 Injection, 390 total weight at 307 FPS. I'm more than a little picky with the performance of my equipment and can honestly say that I have had ZERO issue with my set up!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 7, 2013)

The elites are nice bows but when tuning problems come up, they are a nightmare.  I fought an Elite GT500 all season and never could get it perfect.  I finally just sighted in for my broadheads.  That yokeless cam system is a booger when its a little out of whack.


----------



## Cole Henry (Dec 7, 2013)

Finally shot it today and it felt incredible. I have never felt a back wall that solid. Didnt care too much for the huge hump at the end of the draw cycle but everything else about the shot felt great. That kinda scares my about the comments about tuning. I shoot a mathews Z7 currently and it has stayed in tune perfectly for as long as I have owned it. Just tune once after changing the string and cables and done. But that Energy is very tempting..


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 13, 2013)

My wife has an Elite answer. Tuned it in no time. Shoots lights out. Take that FWIW.


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 14, 2013)

Hold Over Yander Their !


----------

